# Best driftwood source?



## jnboone (Aug 1, 2011)

Any recommendations of good sources at good prices for driftwood?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Honestly I would look on these forums..check the for sale section and search 'wood'

or just click here  Lots of great pieces of wood, stones, plants..really anything you want can be found here


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Ive struggled to find a cheap source for a large purchase of dw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shan4404 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've gotten all mine from creeks just go searching for sunken wood! Sank wood? Whichever, I enjoy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

With the rising water levels, I find lots of hardwoods are now being killed by the salt water and once they stand for long enough to totally dry, they can make excellent picking. 










Wash, rinse, do a bleach soak, dry, and they are good to go. The salt content is not normally a problem as we do use salt to treat fish for ich and it is also part of several of the common meds. If you keep extremely sensitive animals, do a bit more rinsing and use care.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I've gotten some and have seen it recommended from "JB Lighting" on amazon.That's for malaysian.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Layout Material ? Tagged "Driftwoods" ? Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## cart (Feb 12, 2017)

Bought mine from bonsaidriftwood


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I bought the wood I used in my 125 from blooms and branches. Other than that, go out and scrounge. I live in Florida and harvesting local wood is a hassle. Wetlands and stuff like that. People do it, but some of it is iffy.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Freemananana said:


> I bought the wood I used in my 125 from blooms and branches. Other than that, go out and scrounge. I live in Florida and harvesting local wood is a hassle. Wetlands and stuff like that. People do it, but some of it is iffy.


Live in florida to, everyone tells me to go out and find my wood.....all we have are palm trees and pine trees on coast! Lol


To the op ive heard houston manzanita has good wood, im currentlyworking with him to get some dw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Bought some buce's and a piece of spiderwood (wasn't cheap), from www. Buceplants.com (or something like that)
Just waiting for their arrival.
Manzanita Burlworks - The Source for Quality Handcrafted Manzanita Products was another site I visited with some nice pieces of wood but they too, are not what I would call cheap.
I mean let's get real,,It ain't like these folk's gathering these pieces of wood are dodging bullet's while gathering it or fighting off giant man eating monitor lizard's.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Aquatic Delight said:


> Live in florida to, everyone tells me to go out and find my wood.....all we have are palm trees and pine trees on coast! Lol
> 
> 
> To the op ive heard houston manzanita has good wood, im currentlyworking with him to get some dw
> ...


Mangroves are protected! Just throwing it out there. I live in Lake County and everything is actually swamp. Most trees are pine trees or water oaks, neither you want in your tank. 


I actually enjoy rock scapes equally or more than wood. They don't rot and rock yards are very common. Just an alternative recommendation.


FYI:


$50 of trimmed down manzanita from blooms and branches looks like this-



I cut most of the smaller twigs off. This is a 6' tank as well. The pieces are fairly large. They color up well underwater as well. I spent about the same amount on the 200 lbs of rock you see in the tank as well. It's not as beautiful as some of the $400-500 Malaysian driftwood pieces you see out there, but it works for me.


----------



## cqlink (Mar 5, 2014)

I see a lot on Craigslist in my area. Check yours.


----------

